#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Allahabad admission 2013, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilitie

## raymayank

IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities
*
IIIT Allahabad Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
11555

*OPPH*
127223

*OB*
23685

*OBPH*
207556

*SC*
87166

*SCPH*
554697

*ST*
143774

*STPH*
NA







*IIIT Allahabad* *Branches In Engineering:*
Information TechnologyElectronics & Communications Engineering
*IIIT Allahabad* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 25,000/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 13,500/- Per Semester.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Engineering Placements 2012:*
Placement Statistics of 2011-2012 batch:
100% student placed.75% placed in Dream Jobs.Highest Package: 65 lpaAverage Package: 6.5 lpaNo. of Companies Visited: 65
*IIIT Allahabad* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*  The Indian Institute of Information Technology Allahabad (IIIT-A) was established in 1999, as a center of excellence in Information Technology and allied areas. The institute was conferred the “Deemed University” status by Govt. of India in the year 2000. The Institute thus became empowered to have a perpetual seal and award degrees subsequent to the conduct of its own examinations.


The Institute has been conceived with the ambitious objectives of developing professional expertise and skilled manpower in Information Technology (IT) and related areas. This will enable the country to exploit efficiently emerging opportunities, and meet economic challenges being thrown up by the rapid global IT revolution, which is influencing virtually every area of development and social activity. As an apex nucleating institute in the area of IT, the establishment of IIIT-A, is a major step of Govt. of India towards strengthening the indigenous capability necessary for exploiting profitably and harnessing multi-dimensional facets of IT at all levels, and attaining expertise to enable the country to emerge as a leading player in the global arena.


The institute owes its existence to the vision and untiring efforts of Hon’ble Prof. Murli Manohar Joshi, Union Minister of Human Resource Development, Science and Technology and Ocean Development, GoI. Realizing the vital significance of IT in the years to come, Prof. Joshi, himself a reputed academician, has been instrumental to getting this prestigious project conceived, initiated and executed in record time.The beautiful 100 acre campus, situated at Deoghat, Jhalwa, designed meticulously on the Penrose Geometry pattern, is being further topped by fine landscaping to give an all round soothing effect to create a stimulating environment to indulge in the true pursuit of excellence in the field of Information Technology and Allied Sciences. The campus is envisaged to be a fully residential one, with all its faculty, staff and students housed in different pockets. All academic and residential areas are connected to the Institutes’s network


*Central library:* For the first time in history, all the significant literary, artistic, and scientific works of mankind can be digitally preserved and made freely available, in every corner of the world, for our education, study, and appreciation and that of all our future generations.
Up until now, the transmission of our cultural heritage has depended on limited numbers of copies in fragile media.  The fires of Alexandria irrevocably severed our access to any of the works of the ancients. In a thousand years, only a few of the paper documents we have today will survive the ravages of deterioration, loss, and outright destruction.  With no more than 10 million unique book and document editions before the year 1900, and perhaps 100 million since the beginning of recorded history, the task of preservation is much larger.  With new digital technology, though, this task is within the reach of a single concerted effort for the public good, and this effort can be distributed to libraries, museums, and other groups in all countries.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The residential campus consists of a mens’ hostel with capacity for 240 students, womens’ hostel for 60 students, 40-room air-conditioned guest house and staff residences for senior professors and other staff. Faculty hostels with two-room and one-room units meant for visiting professors are also be provided.


There are separate hostels for men and women, with single rooms (for the senior most batches) and twin sharing rooms. The spacious accommodations are provided with computers, along with 24-hour backup power supply. The hostel mess caters to the students’ meals. Facilities for recreation and sports like cricket, football, badminton and table tennis are available with more on the way.


The freshmen batches are housed in another hostel situated in Naini, which can accommodate over 200 students.


The students have access to a regular bus service from the Jhalwa campus to central Allahabad (the Nehru Science Centre campus). The bus service also covers the Naini and Civil Lines areas.

*IIIT Allahabad* *Address:* IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad - 211012, India.

*IIIT Allahabad Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIIT Allahabad admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Bangalore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks and general and from uttar pradesh...can i get it here...does home quota matter in iiit's?....which has better placements ece or it here?what about the amethi campus?

----------


## Nishant suri

> with 202 marks and general and from uttar pradesh...can i get it here...does home quota matter in iiit's?....which has better placements ece or it here?what about the amethi campus?


hey,
     This year in jee mains 12 percentage is having 40% weightage in ranking so tel me your percentage first???...... and IIIT's doesn't have any state quota.... placements are always good in IIITs................

----------


## saksham saxena

89.8%.........alredy done my 12th in 2012

Are u actually from iiita jhalwa

----------


## Nishant suri

> 89.8%.........alredy done my 12th in 2012
> 
> Are u actually from iiita jhalwa


Hi,
     your rank would be around 7000............... and no i m not from IIITa but yeah i have many friends there.....  :):

----------


## saksham saxena

Hey can anybody tell me that which has high placement?it or ece at iiit allahabad?also their it intake is 180 and ece only 90.....also ece cut off is better or more sharp than it's.......please tell efficiently... .as i have to chose between it or cse

----------


## kriti sharma

> Hey can anybody tell me that which has high placement?it or ece at iiit allahabad?also their it intake is 180 and ece only 90.....also ece cut off is better or more sharp than it's.......please tell efficiently... .as i have to chose between it or cse


Hey,
       IIIT Allahabad is famous for information technology so obviously IT has high placements...... and if u go for cutoff so it is because of intake seats.....
it has more seats than ece...... so don't think so much and opt it in iit allahabad  :):

----------


## ankkitan

can i get iiit allahabad at 199 marks in jee main and 90.4% in cbse board last year?if yes then by which round?also tell me what will be better it at iiit amethi or iiit jabalpur?

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> can i get iiit allahabad at 199 marks in jee main and 90.4% in cbse board last year?if yes then by which round?also tell me what will be better it at iiit amethi or iiit jabalpur?


Hey,
       Your approx rank would be around 10000............ yes you can get iit allahabad till the 5th round....... According to me iit amethi is better than jabalpur.... :):

----------


## ankkitan

Also i need ur advice regarding councelling....what will be better for me waiting till 5 th round for iiit allahabad or going with iiit amethi which i will get by 2nd round?at present i am studying in nit silchar.

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> Also i need ur advice regarding councelling....what will be better for me waiting till 5 th round for iiit allahabad or going with iiit amethi which i will get by 2nd round?at present i am studying in nit silchar.


Hey,
       According to me waiting till the 5th round is not a good option if you really want to go for it so IITs are best so get admission there without thinking twice..... All the best  :):

----------


## Ankan sobti

> Also i need ur advice regarding councelling....what will be better for me waiting till 5 th round for iiit allahabad or going with iiit amethi which i will get by 2nd round?at present i am studying in nit silchar.


According to me you should wait for Allahabad coz u have good chances...  :):

----------


## prasanna.kp09

Jee main marks - 203
12th board - 97.9 % ( Andhra Pradesh board)

What rank can i expect ??
Can i get IIIT Allahabad IT Branch.

My home state is Andhra Pradesh . Category : General

And can u please tell me if IT is better or ECE is better in IIIT Allahabad.

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Jee main marks - 203
> 12th board - 97.9 % ( Andhra Pradesh board)
> 
> What rank can i expect ??
> Can i get IIIT Allahabad IT Branch.
> 
> My home state is Andhra Pradesh . Category : General
> 
> And can u please tell me if IT is better or ECE is better in IIIT Allahabad.


Hey,
      your approx rank would be around 6000 or more ..... With this rank you can get any branch very easily here... All the very best  :):

----------


## chaarly

i got 200 in jee main nd 89% in rajasthan board, what will be my rank around nd will i get iiit allahabad?

----------


## chaarly

reply yr,  i got 200 in jee main nd 89% in rajasthan board, what will be my rank around nd will i get iiit allahabad?

----------


## chaarly

i got 200 in jee main nd 88% in rajasthan board , top 20% in rajasthan board is 64% , can i get iiit allahabad , what will be my rank?

----------


## Kash chopra

> i got 200 in jee main nd 88% in rajasthan board , top 20% in rajasthan board is 64% , can i get iiit allahabad , what will be my rank?


Hey ,
        Your rank would be under 15000..... You have chances to get amethi campus  :):

----------


## chaarly

are yr pr 13000 to meri jee  main k score k through hi aa jayegi, raj board ki 88% kitni percentile k equal hogi, 15000 kaise ayegi yr

----------


## Singharsh

i have got 102 marks in jee mains and 70% in class 12th,which rank would i get??

----------


## Era Gill

Your rank will be around 90000..... What is your home state??

----------


## dinesh3110

sir i got 131 in jee main and 93.3 in andhrapradesh board and obc category ....can i get iiit allahabad

----------


## sushil490023

sir can i get iiit amethi i got 179 in mains and 91.8 % cbse 2012

----------


## Era Gill

> sir i got 131 in jee main and 93.3 in andhrapradesh board and obc category ....can i get iiit allahabad


Hey,
     Your rank would be around 25000..... u have few chances to get it in iiit Allahabad  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




> sir can i get iiit amethi i got 179 in mains and 91.8 % cbse 2012


Your rank would be around 19000..... u have fair chances to get iiit amethi  :):

----------


## chaarly

with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in raj board , can i get iiit allahabad? ( my passing year was 2012, when top 10% was 68 nd i was in top 500 of about 180000 students in my board),

----------


## Era Gill

> with 200 in jee main nd 88.20% in raj board , can i get iiit allahabad? ( my passing year was 2012, when top 10% was 68 nd i was in top 500 of about 180000 students in my board),


Your rank would be around 11000..... U have fair chances to get nit allahabad....  :):

----------


## chaarly

what is iiit bill and how it will affect iiits?

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

after iiit allahabad which iiit should be choosed-iiit amethi, iiit banglore, iiit banglore, iiit delhi,plz mention priorty order yr

----------


## Era Gill

> what is iiit bill and how it will affect iiits?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------
> 
> after iiit allahabad which iiit should be choosed-iiit amethi, iiit banglore, iiit banglore, iiit delhi,plz mention priorty order yr


All of them are equally good  :):

----------


## chaarly

oh sorry, i wrote iiit banglore twice, one of them is iiitm banglore, now plz tell the order

----------


## Shreya singh

> oh sorry, i wrote iiit banglore twice, one of them is iiitm banglore, now plz tell the order


All are good  :):

----------


## fairy795

I'm getting admission in iiit allahabad 5 year integrated course B.Tech (ECE) + MBA (IT). Should I opt for it or take admission in Btech ? Are placements of integrated courses good?

----------

